# Top 10 Female Cubers (video)



## SirWaffle (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;n9thZ4hEyos]http://youtu.be/n9thZ4hEyos[/video]

List I used to see top 10 females for 3x3 single: http://iwca.jp/ranking/single?eventId=333&region=World&years=0&gender=Female&type=1&single=

I used a clock solve and several unofficial solves because it is a bit difficult to find vids for these. I hope you all understand.


----------



## rj (Dec 10, 2013)

Cool. You're #47 on that list. For shame.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 10, 2013)

rj said:


> Cool. You're #47 on that list. For shame.



lul yea nerves are a *****, all I can say


----------



## rj (Dec 10, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> lul yea nerves are a *****, all I can say



Lol yup. At my cubing club I can barely sub-26.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat music...
Nice vid!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2013)

Woah, I didn't realized someone beat Emily.


----------



## Laura O (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for making the video.

Actually that's the right moment since I did my 9.42 last weekend in Athens.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 11, 2013)

Way to represent  gj^gj

EDIT: Oh, and there are a couple of people that deserve to be ranked on contribution alone, not just speed. Kirstine Buus Aagard, Shelley Chang and Andrea Javier deserve recognition, IMO!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2013)

Cool idea for a video. I thought Sarah's 9.66 was on film though :s


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Cool idea for a video. I thought Sarah's 9.66 was on film though :s



Apparently it's private: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31678-9-66-official-3x3x3-single-Sarah-Strong


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 11, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Dat music...
> Nice vid!


Thanks! 


antoineccantin said:


> Woah, I didn't realized someone beat Emily.


Haha, yea, I am shocked you didn't see my whiny facebook status about that awhile ago


larf said:


> Thank you for making the video.
> 
> Actually that's the right moment since I did my 9.42 last weekend in Athens.


 Haha no problem the video was actually pretty fun to make 


Ollie said:


> EDIT: Oh, and there are a couple of people that deserve to be ranked on contribution alone, not just speed. Kirstine Buus Aagard, Shelley Chang and Andrea Javier deserve recognition, IMO!



I agree but this was not a video based on favoritism it was purely speed so yea. I may make another one and include more notable females.



ottozing said:


> Cool idea for a video. I thought Sarah's 9.66 was on film though :s



thanks! and it is but the video is private when I found a thread made about it.


----------



## KoolCuber (Dec 14, 2013)

Cool Video! Shocking Emliy wang was beat lol.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 14, 2013)

How was Emily beat?


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

strakerak said:


> How was Emily beat?



Single.


----------



## Lid (Dec 14, 2013)

Made some stats that relate to this thread:



Spoiler: Most sub 10 singles by a female




*#**Competitor**Country**sub10*1Emily WangCanada282Patricia LiUSA123Kalina BrzezińskaPoland114Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan35Amber WonUSA26Laura OhrndorfGermany1Liza KokhanRussia1Sarah StrongCanada1Deseree AuneCanada1Tiffany ChienUSA1






Spoiler: Most sub 15/14/13/12/11/10 averages by a female




*#**Competitor**Country**sub15*1Kalina BrzezińskaPoland822Patricia LiUSA623Emily WangCanada454Sarah StrongCanada395Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan286Karina Grandjean BeckDenmark267Aili AsikainenFinland198Sesi CadmusUSA18Liza KokhanRussia1810Tiffany ChoiUSA1511Nora ChristGermany1212Azlysha AzmiMalaysia10Deseree AuneCanada1014Jael RiggenbachPeru815Janelle TinUSA716Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)China6Luojin XuItaly6Pantita Sandusadee (ปัณฑิตา สันดุษฎี)Thailand6Sarah WillemartBelgium6Casey PernsteinerUSA621Chi Zhang (张弛)China522Dana YiUSA4Chang Su (苏畅)China4Son Seul-GiKorea4Yi Wang (王旖)China4Sophia LinUSA4Judita ÖlveczkáSlovakia428Angelu CayananNew Zealand3Katie HullUSA3Amber WonUSA3Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子)Japan3Ruiqi Liu (刘睿琪)China3Xinrui Li (李昕蕊)China334Tessa BetschingerGermany2Yu Da-HyunKorea2Anastasia KimRussia2Samantha RaskindUSA2Zijing Jin (金子靖)China2Tianshu Wang (王天舒)China2Wei Wei (韦薇)China2Thaynara Santana de OliveiraBrazil2Shemara Van KuijckNetherlands2Monika ZimmermannGermany244Maegan PoblacionCanada1Sayuri Koba (古場小百合)Japan1Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)China1Shujing Wang (王淑静)China1Eva VorderobermeierGermany1Renxin Tang (汤任欣)China1Bogdana PavlovaRussia1Tonia KowalczykPoland1Paik Seung-WonKorea1Jessica UribeUSA1Irène MallordyFrance1Alese DevinUSA1Tiffany ChienUSA1Giulia AccorsiItaly1Tawanporn LaovanichvitThailand1Kexin Chen (陈可欣)China1*#**Competitor**Country**sub14*1Kalina BrzezińskaPoland772Patricia LiUSA593Emily WangCanada404Sarah StrongCanada265Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan226Karina Grandjean BeckDenmark14Aili AsikainenFinland148Liza KokhanRussia11Tiffany ChoiUSA1110Deseree AuneCanada711Sesi CadmusUSA612Azlysha AzmiMalaysia4Dana YiUSA4Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)China415Ruiqi Liu (刘睿琪)China3Amber WonUSA3Pantita Sandusadee (ปัณฑิตา สันดุษฎี)Thailand3Chi Zhang (张弛)China319Angelu CayananNew Zealand2Katie HullUSA2Zijing Jin (金子靖)China2Casey PernsteinerUSA2Tianshu Wang (王天舒)China224Yi Wang (王旖)China1Thaynara Santana de OliveiraBrazil1Irène MallordyFrance1Sophia LinUSA1Tessa BetschingerGermany1Yu Da-HyunKorea1Renxin Tang (汤任欣)China1Jael RiggenbachPeru1Tiffany ChienUSA1Chang Su (苏畅)China1Nora ChristGermany1Sarah WillemartBelgium1Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子)Japan1Shemara Van KuijckNetherlands1Son Seul-GiKorea1Judita ÖlveczkáSlovakia1Wei Wei (韦薇)China1*#**Competitor**Country**sub13*1Kalina BrzezińskaPoland612Patricia LiUSA473Emily WangCanada324Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan155Sarah StrongCanada116Liza KokhanRussia57Karina Grandjean BeckDenmark4Tiffany ChoiUSA49Amber WonUSA310Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)China2Aili AsikainenFinland212Yi Wang (王旖)China1Sesi CadmusUSA1Tianshu Wang (王天舒)China1Deseree AuneCanada1Yu Da-HyunKorea1Dana YiUSA1Tiffany ChienUSA1*#**Competitor**Country**sub12*1Patricia LiUSA292Emily WangCanada263Kalina BrzezińskaPoland254Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan65Amber WonUSA36Liza KokhanRussia1Sarah StrongCanada1*#**Competitor**Country**sub11*1Emily WangCanada102Patricia LiUSA43Kalina BrzezińskaPoland24Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)Japan1*#**Competitor**Country**sub10*1Emily WangCanada1


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 15, 2013)

KoolCuber said:


> Cool Video! Shocking Emliy wang was beat lol.


haha ikr cray cray ;3 


strakerak said:


> How was Emily beat?


Her single was beat but she still has the female record average.


Lid said:


> Made some stats that relate to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, these are really cool. Thanks for making these!


----------



## joey (Dec 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> EDIT: Oh, and there are a couple of people that deserve to be ranked on contribution alone, not just speed. Kirstine Buus Aagard, Shelley Chang and Andrea Javier deserve recognition, IMO!



<bias>I agree.. </bias>


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, do you think you could make a video of the top 10 cubers with brown hair? or the top 10 cubers with glasses?


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 15, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Hi, do you think you could make a video of the top 10 cubers with brown hair? or the top 10 cubers with glasses?



lul no. I am considering making another one of these videos though for sq 1, pyra or mega idk though


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Hi, do you think you could make a video of the top 10 cubers with brown hair? or the top 10 cubers with glasses?



Lololol you and I might make it in glasses..


----------

